# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Good second hand / demolition yard in Melbourne

## JasonM

Hi everyone 
Can someone reccomend a good place in Melbourne to buy whole second hand kitchens, ovens, doors, bathroom bits etc? Im sick on the same old stuff here in Bendigo. 
Thanks 
Jason

----------


## Wildman

http://www.graysonline.com.au/
Keep an eye out for the home renovators auctions, There is one this saturday in Cheltenham, http://www.graysonline.com.au/sale.asp?SALE_ID=1914 catalogue available thursday 5pm
Usually lots of stuff including whole kitchens. Content does vary a lot depending on what is on offer.
Cheers
Ben

----------


## grinner

I can back up the comments on Grays Auctions.  I bought a pack of Blackbut end matched flooring for about half retail price.  The day I was there they had flooring, roller doors, colourbond sheets, tiles, paint, complete kitchens, sinks vanities, taps, ovens, and probably heaps of other stuff I didn't get to see. 
Know your prices, some things went for absolute bargins, others were probably more than you normally pay. 
Another place is Folwes Auctions in Port Melb.  Not as much stock as Grays, but less people there bidding. 
Grinner :Biggrin:

----------


## seriph1

Hi Jason and welcome to the forum if I havent welcomed you already! I woul enjoy having a chat to you about the bits youre after and maybe we can work together to get them .... I am in Kilmore, and have dealt with most of Melbourne's building demolishers and the like over 20 years of restoration work. between us we might be able to find what youre looking for - just PM me if youre interested and I will give you my number 
Cheers

----------


## JasonM

thanks everyone. I am plannig a trip to the auctions in the new year. Im not after something specific, I just like wandering around the yards waiting for ideas to come to me. I will advise of any bargains I get at the auctions.

----------

